# What can you tell me about a jersey/mini longhorn cross ???



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

I would love to know what everyone has to say this cross is like, or would be like - and if anybody has one, pics would be great !!!

I'm so excited, i talked to a fella last night that is breeding his jersey cows to a mini longhorn bull - and i'm now on the list for a heifer calf - very stoked ! I would her for pet, milk (possibly, we have goats for that already ) and raising beef for a family of two. And the price is totally right, so now i'd just like to know more of what this cross could be like - also, i wonder if the jersey color will come out, or a longhorn's color - any ideas ? Thanks all !


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

No clue, but sounds neat!


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought it sounded like it may be a neat cross as well, i wonder what breed(s) i could breed a heifer out of this cross to in the future for freezer beef - any guesses ?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm sorry, but, I can't think of any earthly reason to cross a Jersey with a Longhorn, mini or otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I have never seen/heard of this cross. As to what color the calf could be, it depends on what color the parents are. Could be almost any color, could be spotted or solid colored.

I am thinking that the resulting animal from this cross will be horned. It will not be a very muscular animal, as neither breed is known for muscling. It may or may not be a good milker, depending on what genes get passed on. Longhorns are not known for being really good milkers. They are adequate, but they evolved to survive in a rough environment, and high milkers would have had a tough time doing that. Depending on the size of both parents, if the Jersey is a mini the resulting animal will probably be about the same size as the parents, if the cow is a regular Jersey the resulting calf may be small, or it may be large.

I don't think you will ever produce a really good beef animal from this cross, but if your main concern is milk, that is fine. To produce the best beef animal you can, stay away from lightly muscled breeds. Don't go back to Longhorn or Jersey, except perhaps for the first breeding (you want to make sure she can have her first calf). If you are considering using Angus, pay careful attention to what the musclature of the animals you are looking for. I would consider using Limo, Simmental, or Charolais. But that would depend on how big/small the cow is. As Longhorn's and Jersey's are known for easy calving, that would make me a little less worried, but I would still err on the side of caution. Whatever breed you decide on, look for a very well muscled bull, with a low BW. Check out BW and Calving Ease EPD's carefully if you can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

ksfarmer said:


> I'm sorry, but, I can't think of any earthly reason to cross a Jersey with a Longhorn, mini or otherwise.



I agree with you on this one. If ever there were 2 breeds that would complement each other less, I can't think of them......


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

It wasn't really what we were looking for, but for a heifer under $100 for our first one, i figured we could give it a shot. Our main reason for her would really be a pet, and to have a calf every year - maybe, if she is a good milker to milk her then, or try to graft another calf on her. 

The reason this fella is breeding his jerseys to the LH bull is because he was the best fit for him, he was easy to find/use, small, friendly and colorful - he isn't keeping the calves either - he just wants milk.

My neighbors rent an angus every year - i wonder if they would let me pay to throw her in with her - as long as he would be suitible for her. Otherwise, i suppose i could have my vet AI her - there are only two of us in our house, so we won't need much beef from her calves, but will want more. What about a highland ? Any heritage breeds that would work on her possibly ? Thanks for all your opinions and advice !


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I suggest a beefy-looking Dexter, either AI or Nature's way...for the size, if she's not very large.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Although I don't think much of this cross, since you intend to get a heiffer from the cross, I would expect she would be rather small, not give a lot of milk, and not be very beefy. That said, you would have to be careful what you use to breed her. A Dexter might be ok. I would worry about using any full size bull unless she has the size a Jersey should have. Then I would rather use a Angus or other beef type bull to get a calf that might be more useful.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW...a heifer for $100... i dont care what she's crossed with, I'd go for it! We're having a hard time finding anything under $1000 for what we're wanting, so 100 sounds dreamy! You can work with what you've got and make it work for you!


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

also, for a family of two, you should still get more than enough milk for you, unless you really like to make cheese


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

On the bright side, she should be pretty scrawny, and therefore won't eat as much. Hopefully produce more milk than a beef cow. Breed her to a small frame beef bull and you get decent beef. You won't find a Dexter as thick as these Lowlines from which you can order semen:

http://www.crosscreekcattle.com/blank.html

Of course, if you're into horns, the calves from these bulls will be polled. Guess you could go Dexter to get horns.

Interesting that this fellow doesn't want to breed Jerseys to Jersey, as I hear the heifers can be worth a couple thousand. Is it that hard to get AI done to Jersey? Where does he get replacement dairy heifers?


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

He only has 4 jersey cows, and milks them for his family. I figured too that for under $100 ( actually he said $75 for one ) i can at least get her and check her out. I really like heritage breeds better and will someday have that, but for our first go with a heifer, i figured this may be nice. 

Plus, who knows what he will breed them to the following year, so i may end up with another heifer in 2009 as well - possibly pure jersey ( he wanted to do that this year, but said his girls didn't take due to the heat we had ). 

Do lowlines have good growth rate ? That may be a good idea if she stays small. 

Thanks !


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Lowlines' growth rate? Well, they won't grow as fast as full-size beef cattle, but if your heifer is small those bulls might kill her. Lowlines are efficient enough - it's all about pound of beef per pound of feed. They mature earlier than big cattle.

Read their history here:

http://www.usa-lowline.org/lowline_history.htm

I would use a small bull for the first calf, regardless of how big she gets.

Do you know about how tall the mini-longhorn bull is?

I'd take such a heifer if I were closer - don't see how you could lose for the price. Sounds like a fun experiment, and probably some interesting color. Hope they aren't all bull calves. Not sure how you feel about horns, but I'd be disbudding as early as possible.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Thread resurrection!!!!!!!!!!

Has anyone crossed the longhorn and jersey recently that has pics?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Why cross these two unless to get a small calf to make easy calving for a heifer . with jersy bulls having a bad reputation for being mean and long horns being long leged,with horns, and flighty . I doupt it even making a calm pet or lawn ordament .but it will make lean hamburger and stew meat


----------

